

Study: Conservatives can be persuaded to care more about the environment - zacharyvoase
http://newscenter.berkeley.edu/2012/12/10/conservatives-environment/

======
paulhauggis
Being persuaded is one thing. Forced to pay extra taxes based on something
like Global warming is another.

